# Question re: slide-out topper (awning)



## Blueeyes (Mar 2, 2011)

My new tt did not come with a slide-out awning over it. It is a very short slide-out (approx. 6 ft wide). The dealer wanted about $600.00 to put one on. 
In your opinion, is it necessary?


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Re: Question re: slide-out topper (awning)

well IMO yes you do. It will protect the top of the slide from trash build up and less cleaning for you. I let alone and trash builds up it could lead to some severe damage to the top and the sides of the slide. But I would shop around and see if he is in the ball park on the price. Good luck


----------



## Triple E (Mar 2, 2011)

Re: Question re: slide-out topper (awning)

Just remember, what is on top of your slide, will be inside, your RV.  Birds are not picky about doing their business on an uncovered slide.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 2, 2011)

Re: Question re: slide-out topper (awning)

My opinion...NO.

Slide topper are not "leaky" slide fixes...Toppers are great for leaves, twigs, pine needles..etc...   NOT worth a flip for snow or rain...Rain will puddle and it weighs what water does....8 pounds a gallon...and you have to close slide to dump it.

They are not on my trailer....................


----------



## LEN (Mar 2, 2011)

Re: Question re: slide-out topper (awning)

Is it necessary--  Yes
Here is a place with prices $200-$300 last is an aluminum covered really nice.
So if you want to do it youself and save labor.
That leaves 3 hour labor to put it on by the dealer.

rveparts.com

LEN


----------



## Blueeyes (Mar 3, 2011)

Re: Question re: slide-out topper (awning)

Thanks for all of yr replies. I can see I have some things to consider.


----------

